# Webber back to Motown?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://startelegram.typepad.com/mavs_fullcourt_press/2007/08/webber-and-free.html

Webber back to Motown?

It's been known for some time now that Chris Webber is interested in playing for either the Detroit Pistons (the team his dad said he would like to see Chris end his career with) or the Mavs, a team that seemingly could benefit from adding the crafty veteran power forward, at least on the offensive end to help free up Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, etc.

While rumors swirled on the Web (stemming from an unfounded radio report out of L.A.) on Sunday about Webber's imminent signing with the Mavs, that just doesn't appear to be the case. In fact, one plugged-in NBA source dialed up on Tuesday said that his "gut" tells him that Webber will return to the Pistons. That's not to say the Mavs are out of the running, just that it appears more likely, at this moment, that Webber will re-sign with his hometown team.

That would put the Mavs squarely in the running for veteran power forward-center P.J. Brown, who's also being pursued by the Suns, Celtics, Magic, perhaps the Heat and others. Brown, who's mulling retirement, is less versatile than Webber, but nonetheless would add some interior defense and rebounding.

The Mavs are also still in the sign-and-trade hunt for restricted free agents Mickael Pietrus (Golden State) and Sasha Pavlovic (Cleveland).


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, it's the race between PJ Brown and Chris Webber. Either one is good for a veteran PF.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

The Mavs want to sign Webber?

They're already good at choking though...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Except for players failing drug tests and wrecking their cars (Mavs history), it's turning out to be one of the all time suckiest summers...


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I really don't think that the Mavericks have a good chance with Chris Webber. I also doubt their chances with P.J. Brown are very high because of the lost last season to the Warriors. I have feeling P.J. Brown would push for either the Phoenix Suns, or the Boston Celtics over the Dallas Mavericks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

People also thought no way Celts land KG....

Oh wait......... Celts management are actually TRYING...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh wait......... Celts management are actually TRYING...


I don't think the Mavs are, after reading this.



> "This could go all the way to the first day of training camp," Nelson said Tuesday. "We have no sense of urgency to do anything right now.



:azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Eh, I'm officially pulling all of my mental resources off of the Mavs for the next few months. It's making my brain hurt too much. 

Time to focus on the Cowboys. Got a pre-season game tomorrow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I don't think the Mavs are, after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dead:

This is either a genius move or complete bs, but right now I tend to go with the second option.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> :dead:
> 
> This is either a genius move or complete bs, but right now I tend to go with the second option.


I think they owe us some entertainment after last season, so they should be wheeling & dealing just to pacify us. :biggrin:


----------

